
Civilizing the Barbarians Lecture 1: Introduction [video] - nly
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9BQnpaI58I&list=PLHxtyCq_WDLXzT_CgYPtjYab8fyd2PkjB
======
civilian
For context: [https://psoberoi.github.io/stepanov-
civilization/civilizatio...](https://psoberoi.github.io/stepanov-
civilization/civilization.html)

